# face/body scrub



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

im after a face scrub but a harsh one, ive tried ones that have very little grit/sandy material in them and would like to know if anyone can recomend a good one?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Expensive but Clinique do a good one,really gritty.cheaper alternative is St Ives apricot scrub.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Expensive but Clinique do a good one,really gritty.cheaper alternative is St Ives apricot scrub.


thats what i need are the grittier ones


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

l'oreal just brought out a black one with charcoal in it. its pretty gritty; maybe not up to he grittiness levels youre after though.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Iv got a sandblaster for that back to bone smoothness lol!

I use a l,oreal men's shaving one, its green and full of lime, works really well and wakes you up lol


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

u all know your male right??? wtf happened to have a wash .. christ youll all be wearing make up next ...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

broch316 said:


> u all know your male right??? wtf happened to have a wash .. christ youll all be wearing make up next ...


You'd like that wouldn't you


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

broch316 said:


> u all know your male right??? wtf happened to have a wash .. christ youll all be wearing make up next ...


if it helps with spots i couldnt give a **** what i put on my face


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> if it helps with spots i couldnt give a **** what i put on my face


really so if dog shi t helped with spots????? :cursing:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

broch316 said:


> really so if dog shi t helped with spots????? :cursing:


why not! wait for it to dry hard then peel it off :laugh:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

broch316 said:


> u all know your male right??? wtf happened to have a wash .. christ youll all be wearing make up next ...


Wow you are such a mans man I envy how Alpha you are!Are you one of those that calls other blokes 'gay' for caring about their appearance?I'd rather have good skin with no blackheads or spots,how much different is soap from face scrub?It's nearly 2013 mate,move with the times........


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

If that's you in your avi, I'd suggest an angle grinder. :tongue:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

WannaGetHench said:


> im after a face scrub but a harsh one, ive tried ones that have very little grit/sandy material in them and would like to know if anyone can recomend a good one?


tell me whats the skin problem you're having?


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Wow you are such a mans man I envy how Alpha you are!Are you one of those that calls other blokes 'gay' for caring about their appearance?I'd rather have good skin with no blackheads or spots,how much different is soap from face scrub?It's nearly 2013 mate,move with the times........


why would i suggest people are gay for looking after themselves ???. u brought that up not me do u have some issues with the gay community mate..... :thumb: seriously dude stop getting narky just come out lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

GolfDelta said:


> Expensive but Clinique do a good one,really gritty.cheaper alternative is St Ives apricot scrub.


yep totally agree, St Ives apricot is very good, Clinique Exfoliators 7 Day Scrub gives me allergy not sure why so stopped using it, also Vichy Normaderm Exfoliating Gel Scrub good for the sensitive skin


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Swarfega :innocent:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

pea head said:


> Swarfega :innocent:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

broch316 said:


> why would i suggest people are gay for looking after themselves ???. u brought that up not me do u have some issues with the gay community mate..... :thumb: seriously dude stop getting narky just come out lol


Lol I think you've just pretty much made my point for me mate.Thanks.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> tell me whats the skin problem you're having?


got a few scars from acne that are lighter than my normal skin colour


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> got a few scars from acne that are lighter than my normal skin colour


srub wont help, you need a peel, if scars are very light can do AHA (Glycolic acid) peel, for more serious acne scars TCA chemical peels


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

fitrut said:


> srub wont help, you need a peel, if scars are very light can do AHA (Glycolic acid) peel, for more serious acne scars TCA chemical peels


are aha weaker than tca then?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

pea head said:


> Swarfega :innocent:


Haha. remember that **** well!

Mind you if Rutty was rubbing it on me I could handle it!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> are aha weaker than tca then?


yes, AHA can be done at home, wouldnt do TCA at home, it goes for deeper skin layers and you probably would need at least a week to recover. I had AHA done at home, difference was amazing, mine werent very deep so AHA worked well for my skin


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Haha. remember that **** well!
> 
> Mind you if Rutty was rubbing it on me I could handle it!


  :laugh:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

fitrut said:


> yes, AHA can be done at home, wouldnt do TCA at home, it goes for deeper skin layers and you probably would need at least a week to recover. I had AHA done at home, difference was amazing, mine werent very deep so AHA worked well for my skin


would it make the two skins colours blend in then?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> would it make the two skins colours blend in then?


it basically removes epidermis and if scars arent very deep they simply disappear once epidermis regrows, it also removes discolouration

I have pic before and after somewhere on my pc, its quite disgusting though


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Wow you are such a mans man I envy how Alpha you are!Are you one of those that calls other blokes 'gay' for caring about their appearance?I'd rather have good skin with no blackheads or spots,how much different is soap from face scrub?It's nearly 2013 mate,move with the times........


I bet you ask your close friends to call you Shirley


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

WannaGetHench said:


> got a few scars from acne that are lighter than my normal skin colour


ok rite so have you considered micro dermabrasion, skin peel or laser treatment?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> ok rite so have you considered micro dermabrasion, skin peel or laser treatment?


nope


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

just go with st ives apricot scrub. u can use it on face and bod if u want. its cheap and cheerful


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

WannaGetHench said:


> nope


ok well go luk them up

if u wanna get rid of that difference in skin tone you cud exfoliate from mornin ta nite and make very little difference


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I use sulphur soap, a salicylic acid wash I got imported via amazon and if you want a good exfoliator have a look at soap and glory sugar scrub the tub is pink but it's lime scented and is one of the better ones I've found in terms of grit size.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

fitrut said:


> it basically removes epidermis and if scars arent very deep they simply disappear once epidermis regrows, it also removes discolouration
> 
> I have pic before and after somewhere on my pc, its quite disgusting though


what strength do you recomend, 30% 50% or 70%?


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

fitrut said:


> it basically removes epidermis and if scars arent very deep they simply disappear once epidermis regrows, it also removes discolouration
> 
> I have pic before and after somewhere on my pc, its quite disgusting though


in for pic... wana do this but my scars are darker than my skin coulour looks awful  wat can ii do??


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Gotista said:


> in for pic... wana do this but my scars are darker than my skin coulour looks awful  wat can ii do??


im opposite mine are lighter than skin


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

WannaGetHench said:


> im opposite mine are lighter than skin


mine are on my back and arms and a few on face, was thinking of investing in laser treatment but its quite expensive  i used to go in the steam room a couple years ago and then scrub it helped quite abit, now theres no steam room but a sauna and its not as effective.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> what strength do you recomend, 30% 50% or 70%?


I used 70%, it doesn't cause such burning as chemical peel would. the only bad thing did, applied on under eyes and eyelids, skin there very thin and it got swollen immediately , looked like a lion


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Gotista said:


> in for pic... wana do this but my scars are darker than my skin coulour looks awful  wat can ii do??


mine also were darker than the skin, my skin normally very very white unless I get a tan so the best time for skin peel is now as it is important to stay out of sun otherwise youll get patches on the face


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

fitrut said:


> mine also were darker than the skin, my skin normally very very white unless I get a tan so the best time for skin peel is now as it is important to stay out of sun otherwise youll get patches on the face


so what would you recommed i do? could you give names of products please if dont mind really wana get it sorted.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Gotista said:


> in for pic... wana do this but my scars are darker than my skin coulour looks awful  wat can ii do??












difference between pictures - week as far as I remember


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

fitrut said:


> difference between pictures - week as far as I remember


thats AMAZINGG!!!!!!! i want in!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Gotista said:


> so what would you recommed i do? could you give names of products please if dont mind really wana get it sorted.


i have the list and procedure, but need to find it, id recommend if you do ask someone help you - it is better someone else would apply it for you as you need to lie down and wash it with specially prepared water after 3 mins

not sure how much does it cost in the clinic, not much really but also can be done at home, all you need is glycolic acid and few different creams to look after the skin once its done


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

fitrut said:


> i have the list and procedure, but need to find it, id recommend if you do ask someone help you - it is better someone else would apply it for you as you need to lie down and wash it with specially prepared water after 3 mins
> 
> not sure how much does it cost in the clinic, not much really but also can be done at home, all you need is glycolic acid and few different creams to look after the skin once its done


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

BetterThanYou said:


>


glycolic acid is more irritating to the skin than lactic acid , she applied lactic acid and simply wiped it with solution, -it is very simiilar procedure but yet very different as well as it looks like simple option of a mask, her skin already beautiful, dont see spots nor scars. if you want to get rid of scars, you need to remove top layer of the skin

but this is actually good, ill might get some lactic acid to renew my skin


----------



## RearDeltsBrah (Dec 17, 2012)

concealer/foundation.

i use every night out / important day even if no spots. gives face an amazing smooth/matte look. not noticeably make-up every just thinks "amazing skin".

inb4 acne covered cavemen shout ******


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

fitrut said:


> glycolic acid is more irritating to the skin than lactic acid , she applied lactic acid and simply wiped it with solution, -it is very simiilar procedure but yet very different as well as it looks like simple option of a mask, her skin already beautiful, dont see spots nor scars. if you want to get rid of scars, you need to remove top layer of the skin
> 
> but this is actually good, ill might get some lactic acid to renew my skin


where can i buy glycolic acid online? can you recomend me?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

RearDeltsBrah said:


> concealer/foundation.
> 
> i use every night out / important day even if no spots. gives face an amazing smooth/matte look. not noticeably make-up every just thinks "amazing skin".
> 
> inb4 acne covered cavemen shout ******


i wouldnt wear that mate its a bit to far.....


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> where can i buy glycolic acid online? can you recomend me?


I bought it off the internet, cant remember where actually, but it was pure acid 70%, not a cream or lotion; if your skin is sensitive go with 30% or 50%

http://www.medpeel.co.uk/glycolic_acid_peel_70_p/ga7.2.htm here they sell full peel kit, but it is quite expensive


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

HJL said:


> View attachment 105403


:laugh:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

fitrut said:


> I bought it off the internet, cant remember where actually, but it was pure acid 70%, not a cream or lotion; if your skin is sensitive go with 30% or 50%
> 
> http://www.medpeel.co.uk/glycolic_acid_peel_70_p/ga7.2.htm here they sell full peel kit, but it is quite expensive


What is the down time on that roughly Rut?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Conscript said:


> What is the down time on that roughly Rut?


3-5 days to look descent  if its done friday morning, monday good to go. its up to how you look after the skin after the procedure, its important to keep applying after peel solution and cream to keep skin moist and do not remove old skin pieces - they have to fall out itself otherwise skin will develop red patches


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

fitrut said:


> 3-5 days to look descent  if its done friday morning, monday good to go. its up to how you look after the skin after the procedure, its important to keep applying after peel solution and cream to keep skin moist and do not remove old skin pieces - they have to fall out itself otherwise skin will develop red patches


so skin only takes 3-5 days to fall off and renew?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> so skin only takes 3-5 days to fall off and renew?


yes, I kept acid max allowed - 3 min, did it on friday and monday went to work, skin was slightly red but it started falling of next day and on sunday was completely gone


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Save yourself some money get a bar of soap and an exfoliating glove


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

well her results speak for themselves, soo no, uu carry on


----------



## magic67 (Jan 8, 2013)

I use No 7 from boots for men. It's definitely the best I have tried over the years. Cheaper than all the main brands and more effective.


----------

